# Retained Cartilage Cores



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,
A few weeks ago I posted concerns about my dog's front legs and growth. We have taken him to a specialized veterinarian and he has been diagnosed with 'retained cartilage cores multiple metaphyseal areas in both front legs.' He is almost 6 months old, and his legs are 10-11" from floor to shoulder. He weighs only 28 pounds. The vet did not think he was in any pain at the time, and said there is nothing they can do surgically to fix the problem. He did not prescribe anything special as far as exercise or diet. He only said 'he will not be an athletic dog.' We've found this to be true as a mile or two walk a day is enough for him. I'm wondering if anyone else has had a dog with this condition, and how it affected him as he got older? Thanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the update Gatsby, it would be interesting to hear if any other members dogs have had this condition.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

No experience---never even heard of it---but sounds like good-ish news! No pain, and a hiking handicap so that Gatsby doesn't make you feel like a tortoise on the trail 

Edit: What did Gatsby's breeder say about it?


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

I reached out to Gatsby's breeder before we got the diagnosis and she said she didn't know what it could be. After we saw the specialist, I emailed her the diagnosis and unfortunately have not heard back.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to see you back.
Maybe send the specialist a email with some of your questions.
I always think of things I should have asked after I've left the vet.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Did the vet offer any explanations about the cause?


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Vet said it could be genetic or birth defect. He wants me to return in 3 months to evaluate how he's growing. So far his hind legs are small, but otherwise seem normal. He didn't suggest x-ray of hind legs yet.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The most important thing is to understand any limitations on lifestyle, which it sounds like you do. You and the baby will make the necessary adjustments and in the end it will be Ok, b/c what matters is functional impairment (low) and affect on life span (none, knock wood). What makes him a V remains, that sweet temperament, the loyalty, and the smarts.

I'd be curious what the breeder says (and does), especially if this resulted from genetic or a birthing issue. Whatever contract you signed should outline "Health warranty", but more importantly, she should make corrections in her breeding program or practice to eliminate the chances of a recurrence, especially if it's genetic and obviously involves the parents and other litter mates who'd carry the gene.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree, as long as he is not in pain we can manage any other limitations that come along. I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this in their dogs. When we go back to the specialized vet in February I will ask more questions and maybe since he'll be older, the vet will have a better idea of what will happen with his hind legs.
I contacted the breeder right after we saw the specialist, and I emailed Gatsby's medical record to her vet (she had her vet listed as a reference) so that she'd have it on file for Gatsby's parents. I asked the vet for her opinion, since she has V clients. Unfortunately I haven't heard back from either.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I wouldn't expect too much from the breeder here, at this point I think your responsibility is to inform her of the situation and probable causes so she has that info to hopefully help guide her future breeding decisions. 

IDK where you're located, but I have a truly outstanding orthopedist just outside NYC. It might be worth a call and an electronic transfer of radiographs..the only concern I'd have...and I do not know this, but it's just a thought....that if there's some surgical intervention that might help, it might need to be done before growth is finished. Feel free to PM me for the docs phone number


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree, and sent the breeder and her vet the information! Here's a picture of the little guy. He loves to go for car rides


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gatsby2015 said:


> ... Here's a picture of the little guy. ...


He is cute! Now I see what happened with his legs: the growth hormones that were headed there got intercepted by his ears <G>.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how to go about this or if I would in your shoes, but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect some compensation from the breeder, depending on the terms in your contract.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's just darling.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, he's really adorable!!


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

